# Nearly time to start thinking about Nina's spay...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't believe we are at the stage where we are starting to think about Nina's spay. Lola was done at just under 8 months so Nina should be getting done in the next 3 months. I'm dreading it and something is really putting me off, I know it's the right thing to do but knowing how it was with Lola and how miserable she was just puts me right off. My poor little baby is growing up and I don't want to inflict any pain on her...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I was going to ring the vets about Fergus today but I could do with checking my rota at work for when I've got a decent stretch off. I've googled being neutered when one testicle hasn't descended and the op can be pretty horrific , like being spayed and neutered all at the same time. I hope his 'one veg' as Tracey would call it isn't too hard to find


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's so worrying Karen.. I just don't want to put Nina through it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I know I'm a woos!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know.....warning scary picture next .....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Is that due to an undescended testicle?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Eww that picture. Molly's tummy didn't look bad at all after she was done. A bit of bruising but hardly and her stitches. Maybe it's best not to look at stuff like that! I am sure little Nina and baby Fergus will be fine!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Eww that picture. Molly's tummy didn't look bad at all after she was done. A bit of bruising but hardly and her stitches. Maybe it's best not to look at stuff like that! I am sure little Nina and baby Fergus will be fine!


I think Karen is just worried about the difficulty with searching for the missing testicle.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I know what you mean Ruth, I have been putting it off month after month and noodle is now 16 months and not done. But when she went for her booster last week the vet mentioned the fact she's not been done and she is now booked in for this Thursday (I could still back out) I REALLY don't want her to have an operation but know that it's what is best for her. I am not joking forward to Thursday one bit and have taken a week off work to be with her after.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I agree, it's a horrible prospect to be planning an operation but Poppy being in season isn't nice either, she can't rest or relax and I'm not letting her off the lead at the moment. Are you letting Nina have her first season then Ruth? Did Lola gave a bad recovery?
Poor little Fergus though, it'll be good to have it all over and done with I suppose Karen xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was totally dreading how Honey would be after her spay as I feared it would be a far worse recovery than male neutering. When I went to collect her she still had a waggy tail and apart from being a bit sleepy that evening, she seemed fine from the next morning. I found it much easier than when she had her season. She was 10 months of age. I'm sure Noodle/Nina will be fine. x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh Ruth, I hope they don't have to do too much searching for it x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The whole experience is worse for the owners than the dogs.
We anticipate and worry in advance - they don't care.
We worry while they are at the vet - they sleep and ten get gentle love from the vet nurse.
We worry wen they come home an give us those big sad eyes, tummy tucked stance and little cries - they do what they need to do to get comfy, then they sleep.
We buy them treats, play gentle games with them and worry that they are missing lovely off lead walks - they enjoy being pampered and spoilt and practice their sad eyes because it gets them such good stuff.
We worry about it all even after they are better and have forgotten all about it - they pull you back into the vet with a wagging tail only anticipating more love and more treats.
Poor Ruth, poor Karen - it will be OK. Be kind to yourselves, you worry because you love them.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> The whole experience is worse for the owners than the dogs.
> We anticipate and worry in advance - they don't care.
> We worry while they are at the vet - they sleep and ten get gentle love from the vet nurse.
> We worry wen they come home an give us those big sad eyes, tummy tucked stance and little cries - they do what they need to do to get comfy, then they sleep.
> ...


Great post love this! So true


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> I agree, it's a horrible prospect to be planning an operation but Poppy being in season isn't nice either, she can't rest or relax and I'm not letting her off the lead at the moment. Are you letting Nina have her first season then Ruth? Did Lola gave a bad recovery?
> Poor little Fergus though, it'll be good to have it all over and done with I suppose Karen xx


I didn't let Lola have her first season but at 8 months I think Lola was about to have it anytime as she started acting strangely, almost 'nesting' so think she got done literally just before. I read a lot about before/after season with Lola and felt best going with before but I didn't know what we were letting ourselves in for. Lola had a prolonged recovery due to skin reaction to wound glue.. She still has undissolved sutures, which is fine and not causing a problem. She was not herself for a good while and then the wound issue prolonged it all for her, not allowed out for walks etc.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> The whole experience is worse for the owners than the dogs.
> We anticipate and worry in advance - they don't care.
> We worry while they are at the vet - they sleep and ten get gentle love from the vet nurse.
> We worry wen they come home an give us those big sad eyes, tummy tucked stance and little cries - they do what they need to do to get comfy, then they sleep.
> ...


Thanks Marzi.. You're great! Tried to add to your rep but it told me I had to spread it elsewhere before adding to yours again..


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Thanks Marzi.. You're great! Tried to add to your rep but it told me I had to spread it elsewhere before adding to yours again..


Ruth I added cause I thought it was a great post!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well in total I have put three girls and two boys through it.....the secret is to spend the time they are away shopping. Then when they get home just cuddle them for the ENTIRE evening. Works for both of you on so many levels. After that get them to eat a little, drink a little and then go to bed. Max is 1 day post op and has had a doodle dash (I was out) and wanted to play. Mandy has slept.....she is so relieved! Haha. I figure he knows how much he can do. He has jumped on the bed, the window sill, the chair. He is too quick for me to stop him so now I have given up trying. He seems to be doing it with impunity.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I didn't let Lola have her first season but at 8 months I think Lola was about to have it anytime as she started acting strangely, almost 'nesting' so think she got done literally just before. I read a lot about before/after season with Lola and felt best going with before but I didn't know what we were letting ourselves in for. Lola had a prolonged recovery due to skin reaction to wound glue.. She still has undissolved sutures, which is fine and not causing a problem. She was not herself for a good while and then the wound issue prolonged it all for her, not allowed out for walks etc.


Oh dear, well I completely understand your concerns for Nina. It's enough of a decision without the negativity of a prior experience. But yes, Marzi (marzipan!) makes a very good point! Good luck x


----------

